# GTR Update (from 7 tune)



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Update:
7tune.com - JDM Automotive lifestyle magazine » Blog Archive » 3 Grades of GT-R available, Preorders Taken From September 20

Three flavors of Nissan GT-R, orders began in Japan yesterday - Autoblog

3 versions from 480 to 530 hp and price start at UDS 67 000 and tops of at USD 94 000


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

> ...the top perfroming EVO spec will begin at $94,000 and feature a 530-horsepower version of the VQHRTT engine while shedding 220 lbs.


So how heavy must it be without the weight loss?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

BS !
At least for JDM anyway.
I just went to pre-order my car - the 3 spec differences are really just trim differences.
There is Base, Black Edition and Premium Edition and the differences are minimal.

The colour choice is a bit poor too 

Most surprising thing for me was that the chassis code is.....
R35 !


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow Dave, I hope you like it. If not, I will trade you for my new car.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Bean said:


> BS !
> At least for JDM anyway.
> I just went to pre-order my car - the 3 spec differences are really just trim differences.
> There is Base, Black Edition and Premium Edition and the differences are minimal.


Which trim level did you order, and what are the price differences between these trim levels?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

bonzelite said:


> Which trim level did you order, and what are the price differences between these trim levels?


Premium.
Sorry I can't tell you the price differences as I only really cared about the one I was getting.
The difference is not much though - about 400k yen IIRC


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hyrev said:


> Wow Dave, I hope you like it. If not, I will trade you for my new car.


Hey, I might take you up on that.


----------



## invincible569 (Apr 15, 2006)

Interesting Trim differences. 

Where the prices of the trim differences similar to the "3 flavors" they talk about?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool stuff bean 

hope you enjoy it


----------



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

Hey Bean, Correct me if I'm wrong. Ordering from Tomei. Base edition 7.7m yen, Black @ 7.92m yen, and Premium 8.3m yen. Black has forged wheels, Premium has alarm and bose system plus wheels etc... Only 1000 will be sold in the 1st batch. Independent dealer launch on the 26th Sep....T motor show on the 24th Oct and World wide launch 6thDec...... Colour wise the only one that stikes me as different is Metel Silver @ an extra 315,500 Yen.... My order placed as well, hopeful delivery Jan 08.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Bean said:


> Hey, I might take you up on that.


Don't tell me that. Look what happened with our last conversation.
Would like to see how it measures up. Now I will loose sleep wondering
again about getting a new car, or at least the possibility. I call first
dibs on a passenger ride and first dibs to driving it. You can follow me
so I will not run off with your car, I am sure you should be able to keep
up. :chuckle: I could imagine the necks that will get whiplash when you
show up @ Daikoku.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

1POET said:


> Hey Bean, Correct me if I'm wrong. Ordering from Tomei. Base edition 7.7m yen, Black @ 7.92m yen, and Premium 8.3m yen. Black has forged wheels, Premium has alarm and bose system plus wheels etc... Only 1000 will be sold in the 1st batch. Independent dealer launch on the 26th Sep....T motor show on the 24th Oct and World wide launch 6thDec...... Colour wise the only one that stikes me as different is Metel Silver @ an extra 315,500 Yen.... My order placed as well, hopeful delivery Jan 08.


As far as I know you are spot on.
they are making 1000 GTRs per month and the special silver is limited to 200 cars per month.
Your dates are right too - 1st deliveries December 5th though I thought.
I wasn't at all impressed by the colour choice - however, these things need to be seen in the flesh really.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Get a MPIV GT-R Dave!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

What are the colour choices out of curiosity

And what have you two gone for if you don't mind me asking (Bean and POET1)


----------



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

..should be... Metel Silver, Pearl white, Titanium grey, Super Black, Red....Bean is there more??
Anyways I've picked the Metel Silver option (extra 315,500)...The Engine code VR38...


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Ultimate Metal Silver
Titanium Grey
Dark Metal Grey
Super Black
White Pearl
Red


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

r33 v-spec said:


> What are the colour choices out of curiosity
> 
> And what have you two gone for if you don't mind me asking (Bean and POET1)


Black (solid), Red (clearcoat), White (3 coat pearl - 30k yen option), Dark Metal Grey (Metallic), Titanium grey (Titanium Metallic (whatever that is)), Ultimate Metal Silver (4 coat metallic - 300k yen option)

I've gone for Ultimate Metal Silver.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Shin said:


> Ultimate Metal Silver
> Titanium Grey
> Dark Metal Grey
> Super Black
> ...


Hi Shin,
Do you know what the colour of the test cars were ?
Specifically, have we seen Ultimate Metal Silver anywhere yet ?


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

I had a feeling you'd be buying one Dave, can't wait to see it.:thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Dave, how long before you take into TS for a little more power?
Are you going to turn it into a deadly weapon like your R34? I can
not wait to see what kind of mods are in store for this car. Do you
think the new GT-R will dominate TAS 08?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hyrev said:


> Dave, how long before you take into TS for a little more power?
> Are you going to turn it into a deadly weapon like your R34? I can
> not wait to see what kind of mods are in store for this car. Do you
> think the new GT-R will dominate TAS 08?


TAS is probably too early.
I'd have thought only the tuners close to Nissan would have anything to show for the new R.
I don't have any plans right now - it should be a weapon as it is if the rumours about the drivetrain are true.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds great, 

suprised you didnt go for white


----------



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

All will be revealed on the 26th Sep...:chuckle:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

The Japanese media is less informed than some of the overseas press. Then again the Japanese market is not at all important when it comes to sales so it is not so surprising.

Anyway congrats to Dave and 1POET!:smokin: I'm sure you will love your new rides!


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

530hp with warranty is always a good combination....


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

So how much are the cars up for? This might give us some idea of what prices may be in GBP?

Edit: Just read the thread properly! 8.3M Yen?! Thats just under £36k?! Is it really that cheap or am I doing my maths wrong?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Nice choices Bean/POET1 

Best of luck with the new purchase/arrival! 

Congrats!


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

Dave_R1001 said:


> So how much are the cars up for? This might give us some idea of what prices may be in GBP?
> 
> Edit: Just read the thread properly! 8.3M Yen?! Thats just under £36k?! Is it really that cheap or am I doing my maths wrong?


Don't forget our friends at Her Majesties Revenue & Custom!!! For some reason I have yet to work out, they will want to add at least an extra 10K onto that price!

...Mad


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Even at 45-50 its still cheaper than had been guessed at.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Even at 45-50 its still cheaper than had been guessed at.


I'm sure it will be close to the same price in each area it is sold. So, if it's Y80,000,00 it will be 80K GBP and $80K USD...I may be wrong though...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

1POET said:


> All will be revealed on the 26th Sep...:chuckle:


Thought it was October??? Or did I miss something?


----------



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

Dave... you are right...sounds cheap huh?? But for us poor sods in Hong Kong...tax wise I will add an approx another 60/70% tax to get it road registered...ouch!!! Better then singapore though, tax there is close to 200%....


----------



## c32b (Feb 26, 2003)

1POET said:


> Dave... you are right...sounds cheap huh?? But for us poor sods in Hong Kong...tax wise I will add an approx another 60/70% tax to get it road registered...ouch!!! Better then singapore though, tax there is close to 200%....


Hi, been reading this thread with great interest. Just wondering what does the "Base" GTR come with?
1. 4wd?
2. tyre+rim size?
3. 6 spd manual only?
4. power rating is the same as the vspec i guess?
5. brakes are 4pot and 2pots brembos yeah?
6. what's the expected yen price for it?

hope you guys can help!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

1POET said:


> Hey Bean, Correct me if I'm wrong. Ordering from Tomei. Base edition 7.7m yen, Black @ 7.92m yen, and Premium 8.3m yen. Black has forged wheels, Premium has alarm and bose system plus wheels etc... Only 1000 will be sold in the 1st batch. Independent dealer launch on the 26th Sep....T motor show on the 24th Oct and World wide launch 6thDec...... Colour wise the only one that stikes me as different is Metel Silver @ an extra 315,500 Yen.... My order placed as well, hopeful delivery Jan 08.


hope this helps


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

1. Yes
2. Same wheels on all 3 but different tyres on the base. Colour of the wheels also different on base version
3. No manual - all 6 speed paddle shift
4. There is no vspec - all 3 variants have the same output
5. brakes are 6pot front and 4pot rear
6. This has been posted a few times already

hope that helped!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

1POET said:


> Dave... you are right...sounds cheap huh?? But for us poor sods in Hong Kong...tax wise I will add an approx another 60/70% tax to get it road registered...ouch!!! Better then singapore though, tax there is close to 200%....


Even in Japan it's going to be over 9 million on the road.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

psd1 said:


> I'm sure it will be close to the same price in each area it is sold. So, if it's Y80,000,00 it will be 80K GBP and $80K USD...I may be wrong though...


Middlehursts are estimating 55K without options. Somewhat of a bargain!

...Mad


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

madadd said:


> Middlehursts are estimating 55K without options. Somewhat of a bargain!
> 
> ...Mad


Lots of buying power against the Yen I guess.


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

1POET said:


> Dave... you are right...sounds cheap huh?? But for us poor sods in Hong Kong...tax wise I will add an approx another 60/70% tax to get it road registered...ouch!!! Better then singapore though, tax there is close to 200%....


so what will your car cost all up on road out the door in HK dollars?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

i cant wait to start seeing other forum members posting their pics and seeing one in the flesh will be great


----------



## c32b (Feb 26, 2003)

Bean said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Same wheels on all 3 but different tyres on the base. Colour of the wheels also different on base version
> 3. No manual - all 6 speed paddle shift
> 4. There is no vspec - all 3 variants have the same output
> ...


It helps a great deal! I look to join your ranks soon. >


----------



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

..sorry for the late reply... on the road around HKD900K...(GBP58K)..


----------



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

CJGTR said:


> so what will your car cost all up on road out the door in HK dollars?


Should be around HKD900K (GBP58K using 15.7 exchange rate...)


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi 1POET - did you keep your order the same after seeing the spec sheets ?
I changed mine to the 'Black Edition'


----------



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

...hey bean, funnily enough...never been a fan of leather seats (too hot in summer), couldn't really give a hoot for the sound system...so like you going for the Black + Ultimate metel silver. :chuckle:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

1POET said:


> ...hey bean, funnily enough...never been a fan of leather seats (too hot in summer), couldn't really give a hoot for the sound system...so like you going for the Black + Ultimate metel silver. :chuckle:


haha - so we'll have the same.
you're going to get leather though whether you like it or not - they all have leather/suede combo seats.


----------



## c32b (Feb 26, 2003)

1POET said:


> Should be around HKD900K (GBP58K using 15.7 exchange rate...)



In sg that will probably translate to 270K SGD or 180K USD. @#$%^&*uke:


----------



## Woolfe (Sep 27, 2007)

*Price in oz*

Being quoted at Aus$140k, same price as a Boxster S!

First post, hello everybody, good site and robust discussion!


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

Australian dealers taking orders yet?


----------



## Woolfe (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, cant quote spec or delivery yet.


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

have you placed an order if so how much deposit?


----------



## 1POET (May 28, 2007)

...I put 1/3 down...


----------



## Woolfe (Sep 27, 2007)

CJGTR said:


> have you placed an order if so how much deposit?


No not yet but tempting as deposit is only $500! I am going to see the dealer on monday.:thumbsup:


----------



## r32zilla (Aug 26, 2005)

I have registered my interest...In West Aust....

Only one dealer per state, I registered with Northside Nissan


----------



## Woolfe (Sep 27, 2007)

r32zilla said:


> I have registered my interest...In West Aust....
> 
> Only one dealer per state, I registered with Northside Nissan


Snap


----------



## Woolfe (Sep 27, 2007)

Woolfe said:


> Snap


Placed my order, no 5 on the list here :smokin:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you're looking for more details on the interiro and some close up shots this thread should help: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/80073-some-more-detail-shots-08-gtr-goodwood-thanks-fly.html


----------



## Woolfe (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, i had not seen all of those!:thumbsup:


----------



## CJGTR (Jul 10, 2007)

r32zilla said:


> I have registered my interest...In West Aust....
> 
> Only one dealer per state, I registered with Northside Nissan


who's the dealer in Queensland?


----------



## Woolfe (Sep 27, 2007)

CJGTR said:


> who's the dealer in Queensland?


Where's Queensland ??

Sorry dont know try phoning around. Looks like they are setting up premier type dealerships to deal with this model. I will call my dealer on Monday and see if they know who the Qld dealer is if you want?


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

Woolfe said:


> Yep, cant quote spec or delivery yet.


Is it official that new GT-R will come to Australia?


----------



## Woolfe (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, they have taken my order:chuckle:


----------

